# Any of you in Turkey?



## MannDude (Jun 2, 2013)

Do we have any members from that part of the world? How are you doing?

For those who don't know (not like there is a ton of mainstream media reports on it) a small peaceful protest in Turkey has turned bloody and violent as their government is now attacking citizens and now thousands are involved.



> 1- Demonstrations started with a few people singing and dancing under the trees of Gezi Park. Gezi park, one of the few green spots in Istanbul, is planned to be demolished for a shopping mall project. It was just a quite demonstration to save the park.2- Peaceful demonstrators sat in for about 3 days. 3- Fourth day, police attacked to innocent people who didn't have any weapons. They attacked with pepper gas and pressure water. None of this was on Turkish Media. Media was threatened by the government, they choose to keep quite. 4- Once the whole country found out about the brutal police attacks, more people came to Taksim Square (Istanbul) to support. 5- Police increased the violent attacks on innocent people. 6- Only one TV station, Halk TV was streaming live from Taksim. 7- Demostrations spread around the country quickly and tension escalated between people and the police. 8- Now there are 90 demonstrations in 48 cities in Turkey. 9- 1000 people are arrested for exercising their constitutional right to express their thoughts. They were beaten by police batons. 10- Police is going after small groups and beating people to death. 11- June 2nd is the 5th day of the demonstrations and 3rd day of the freedom movement. 12- Now it's more than standing up for the park, now it is for freedom of speech and impeaching the prime minister who acts like a dictator. 13- Turkish people need help spread the word.Government shut off electricity and internet in some areas to stop communication. 14- Great things started happening also; People are demonstrating to support Turkish people all around the world. This is very important for the morale of the demonstrators, they want to see that they are not alone. Most businesses opened their stores to help demonstrators with food, medicine and wi fi. 15- Doctors are volunteering to take care of the injured and lawyers are getting ready to start law suits against the government and the police. They offered free help to defend the arrested people. 16- Today demonstrations are stronger than ever! Turkish people will not back down till they get their freedom back and get rid of this Prime Minister who is know to push his religious believes on people. 17- This is the biggest demonstration in the last 10 years. Turkish people is united!







Those are tear gas canisters littering the street.









I refrained from posting the gore photos, but there is a lot of available media showcasing the violence. Many deaths, much many more injuries.

Here are some additional resources from people, and not news outlets: http://resistturkey.com/ // http://reddit.com/r/Turkey








Anyhow, stay safe guys.


----------



## jarland (Jun 2, 2013)

Hats off to those guys. Never take freedoms for granted, there are absolutely those who want to silence you. I think Oktay is there. Stay safe brother!


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Jun 2, 2013)

If you look at some of the other pictures the police were directly aiming their tear gas guns at people instead of aiming it at the sky so that it can loop downwards. Aiming it directly at a person is lethal.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 2, 2013)

WelltodoInformalCattle said:


> If you look at some of the other pictures the police were directly aiming their tear gas guns at people instead of aiming it at the sky so that it can loop downwards. Aiming it directly at a person is lethal.


 There has already been a report of a girl who died when a teargas canister struck her in the head. Lot of other reports of brain injuries as well from similar instances.

I read earlier today that they had trapped people in a metro station and locked the doors after firing tear gas in there. Lot of people were tweeting asking for help.

It's a bad situation over there indeed right now.


----------



## rsk (Jun 3, 2013)

I was there around two months ago. Everything was fine. Shame how a country can get to that state and chaos is all over the streets.

Bad, bad, and even more bad.


----------



## A Jump From Let (Jun 3, 2013)

Actually that's a bit old news, it was taking place a day or two ago, but in today's news they say it's discontinued.

Secondly, by following some news, there's a debate between claims of lots of injuries with no dead, and other claims saying there were 2 dead as well.

Thirdly actually it did't seem so different neither in numbers or reports of frequent violence, of what happened repeatedly in Athene, Spain, Portugal, England and some places in Europe where protests took place during the past year or two. The difference is that recent protests in Turkey seemed to have political drives covered by environmental/architectural demands, and no specific economical demands. While in Europe most of recent protests were driven by economical demands.


----------



## A Jump From Let (Jun 3, 2013)

MannDude said:


> I read earlier today that they had trapped people in a metro station and locked the doors after firing tear gas in there. Lot of people were tweeting asking for help.
> 
> *It's a bad situation over there indeed right now.*


Infinity   we'll miss ya bro  

_kidding_

But seriously, it's been in peak a day or two ago, right now it's at least calming down.


----------



## rds100 (Jun 3, 2013)

@serverian


----------



## imperio (Jun 3, 2013)

Well I live in istanbul, and have visited taksim gezi park twice last two days.It was certain that police used disproportional force to the people and as a result they had to stand back as there were more people coming to support the people.It seems to be a victory of democracy.Beside that there is 13 million people living in istanbul everybody back to school,work etc today.


----------



## A Jump From Let (Jun 3, 2013)

Hahasome of entertaining comments over here 

http://edition.cnn.com/2013/06/03/world/europe/turkey-protests/index.html?hpt=hp_t1



> Okan


----------



## A Jump From Let (Jun 3, 2013)

The situation is growing into more riots this night from what I can tell.


----------



## imperio (Jun 3, 2013)

I just come back visiting  taksim gezi park, i did not see any police, however people is still there, lt looks like a gezipark democracy festival.


----------



## drmike (Jun 3, 2013)

So why were folks protesting in Turkey?


----------



## imperio (Jun 3, 2013)

Prime minister is still having difficulties understanding the reason of the protest and blaming wrong side.Protests will continue until he understands or resigns.


----------



## imperio (Jun 6, 2013)

So to be objective i am putting two slides which is trying to express some opposite opinions.Imo both have truths and myths.


----------



## Abdussamad (Jun 7, 2013)

Next up an American led invasion of Turkey!


----------



## rds100 (Jun 7, 2013)

Abdussamad said:


> Next up an American led invasion of Turkey!


What for? There's no oil there


----------



## imperio (Jun 8, 2013)

Protests are not related with 3rd party.Its directly related within nation and the government as like the occupy wall street.


----------

